# Londres 5/04/08



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Ooooh! Londres! Una ciudad que DEBO conocer!!!! Y pensar que por poco nací allá  =P
> 
> Muy chéveres las fotos LimaLondon!! No tendrás más??


Verdad - porque la mueca triste?
Yo he vivido en Inglaterra por como 15 a~os, y rechazo tener pasaporte britanico/europeo- No gracias, Inglaterra es muy bonito etc etc, pero ser Peruano es recontra chevre...cualquier dia de la semana.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante tanda de fotos de Londres ...

Para nada se parece a Lima ....

Gracias por postear las fotos ... todo un corresponsal Incascrapers en la Rubia Albión :lol:


----------

